# Shoe Rack



## MillerTime (Aug 22, 2008)

I would like to build a small shoe rack in my garage for my kids flip flops and my wife's gardening clogs. She thinks that she needs 4 different pair of shoes for gardening. 

I just need these shoes off the stairway of my front door before I trip over them again and break my damn neck!

Any ideas you guys have would be great.


----------



## GarageandBeyond (Aug 30, 2008)

We have a great solution for you. These can be installed on slatwall or gridwall.

Here is the link http://www.garageandbeyond.com/products/equestrian/sloping-shelf-3-lip 

View attachment shoeracks-200.jpg


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 30, 2008)

So far every post you have made has been advertising your site.  Rather than spamming the discussion forums, post in the vendor showcase.

--Bushytails


----------



## GarageandBeyond (Aug 30, 2008)

This was before you posted. I will from now on show some solutions and will not mention my site. How is that? Ok?


----------

